# Spraying front doors



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I use a titan440i with a 511 with BM MorGlow and it works OK. I'm never too thrilled about the finished product. What are you guys using to spray perfect, factory finished looking front doors?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

hvlp


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Proshot

Its about all I use it for but I have a pretty good system for a awesome FD.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I dont see why the true coat would produce different results than a Titan440i?

My HVLP died a couple years ago and I didnt want to cough up $700 just for doors. Is there cheap one that would do a decent job?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Why not just go down to a .309 tip. checkerboard it a couple times. You can get a real nice finish with that setup.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SW "All Surface Enamel" with a 310 FF tip


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Mike - You ever run that through an HVLP?

Gabe - what do you run through yours when doing front doors?


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Mike - You ever run that through an HVLP?
> 
> Gabe - what do you run through yours when doing front doors?



Dan, I pushed some BM Advance through Graco 9.5 last week. I don't tout myself in ways of spraying, but it turned out nice. I'll post some pics this weekend.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

researchhound said:


> Mike - You ever run that through an HVLP?


No. Havent shot ASE with a HVLP. Only with an airless, but Im sure it would spray nice with HVLP too.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm going to be trying Solo on some front doors and see how it comes out. The biggest issue I can see is that I don't know if you can get Solo in quarts, and around here the front door is often it's own color.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

mpminter said:


> I'm going to be trying Solo on some front doors and see how it comes out. The biggest issue I can see is that I don't know if you can get Solo in quarts, and around here the front door is often it's own color.


ULTRA is available in quarts. Maybe use Solo somewhere else and Ultra the door.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Solo is only available in 1's and 5's around my way.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Thank you all for your advice. 
Some one at MB store recommended FF as well. I need to change the housing, and the filter, correct? 

Would be great if you guys could tell me exactly what type of housing and filter I need and whether SW has them. I just got a new Graco GS3 gun and I'd like to set it up and use it only for front doors.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Do you take off the FD to spray?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Mike - You ever run that through an HVLP?
> 
> Gabe - what do you run through yours when doing front doors?


mostly any enamels never had a problem. I don't just spray front doors with it, anything I feel it to be fit for tje job. 

here is a security screen door and front door we painted with our Graco 9.5 Titan gun, hate the Graco gun.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I dont take off the door.
Why do you hate your Graco gun? It's still in the packaging Should I return it?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

ULTRA medium and deep base w/209 (black), white base 211 (black) or FFT210 (green) I prefer the 211 with ULTRA white base.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

jack pauhl said:


> ULTRA medium and deep base w/209 (black), white base FFT211 (green)


Jack I'm having a little trouble with your tip selections.

You say you are using a 209 ( black ) I take it you are using a RAC V by your video it has a orange guard.

Then you are using a FFT 211 ( green ) I thought all FFT ended in a even # like 10,12,14,16.

I have always gotten a sheen increase when I switch from single orifice to double orifice.

Satin can come out semi and semi can come out gloss.

So my question is did the doors sheen look different from the rest of the trim.

I try to keep my system the same when doing interior finish but I could see where just doing the doors with a fine finish tip it would not be
noticeable.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

robladd. Fixed, thanks


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

Oden said:


> Why not just go down to a .309 tip. checkerboard it a couple times. You can get a real nice finish with that setup.


I agree. I think the tip is part of the problem.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> hvlp


Turbine, Shop Air or AAA. Airless a FF tip.

Airless will do it as long as you have it dialed in.
New tip, inline filter, tip filter, right pressure and the key to any spray finish proper reduction and straining.


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

robladd said:


> Turbine, Shop Air or AAA. Airless a FF tip.
> 
> Airless will do it as long as you have it dialed in.
> New tip, inline filter, tip filter, right pressure and the key to any spray finish proper reduction and straining.


What tip and pressure would you use with a AAA?
We have a hard time with dark colors


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

MonPeintre.ca said:


> What tip and pressure would you use with a AAA?
> We have a hard time with dark colors


Do you take the door off and lay it on horses or do you spray it in place?


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I have found a 413 the best all around tip to spray doors with.

WB lacquer I use about 500 psi. Alkyd enamel oil base I use about 1250-1400 psi depending on how fast it dries.

It all depends on the material that your applying


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

robladd said:


> Turbine, Shop Air or AAA. Airless a FF tip.
> 
> Airless will do it as long as you have it dialed in.
> New tip, inline filter, tip filter, right pressure and the key to any spray finish proper reduction and straining.


Turbine, I.can have a door sprayed out and gun cleaned up by tje time you have your line loaded. 



SeaMonster said:


> Why do you hate your Graco gun? It's still in the packaging Should I return it?


I don't like the Graco gun cause it is sensitive, I've spent hours phucking around with ir, sucks when you got one door to paint or whatever. tje check valve swelled with lacquer thinner, the chamber where the air pushes through builds up with paint easily, preventing the pot from building pressure. I finally went to sw, and got the Titan cap gun and am not having all these issues. the Graco unit itself is great, but if you have to buy a gun to make it work properly, I'd just go with Titan. jmo


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Turbine, I.can have a door sprayed out and gun cleaned up by tje time you have your line loaded.
> 
> 
> I don't like the Graco gun cause it is sensitive, I've spent hours phucking around with ir, sucks when you got one door to paint or whatever. tje check valve swelled with lacquer thinner, the chamber where the air pushes through builds up with paint easily, preventing the pot from building pressure. I finally went to sw, and got the Titan cap gun and am not having all these issues. the Graco unit itself is great, but if you have to buy a gun to make it work properly, I'd just go with Titan. jmo


I'm talking about the Graco GS3 airless gun, right? Googling titan cap shows HVLP


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

oh, I was just answering your question, we're just mixing our conversation up. but most Graco airless guns are great, just not tje turbine cup gun. imo


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Turbine, I.can have a door sprayed out and gun cleaned up by tje time you have your line loaded.
> 
> 
> I don't like the Graco gun cause it is sensitive, I've spent hours phucking around with ir, sucks when you got one door to paint or whatever. tje check valve swelled with lacquer thinner, the chamber where the air pushes through builds up with paint easily, preventing the pot from building pressure. I finally went to sw, and got the Titan cap gun and am not having all these issues. the Graco unit itself is great, but if you have to buy a gun to make it work properly, I'd just go with Titan. jmo


I make sure I have a replacement check valve assembly on hand if I'm going to use my turbine with the Graco gun. I get them online and they come in packs of three. They are prone to failing. I guess that's why they sell them in three packs.
They aren't expensive. Less than twenty bucks for the pack if I remember right.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

Pretty sure I know the answer to this question but this little tool looks like a fun toy. Cant wait till these little guys actually work 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mUP5qx3Bf0A

I bought a pair of Ryobi drills about 14 years ago and they both still work! Even the batteries lasted about 12 years!!! so whatcha guys think?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Oden said:


> I make sure I have a replacement check valve assembly on hand if I'm going to use my turbine with the Graco gun. I get them online and they come in packs of three. They are prone to failing. I guess that's why they sell them in three packs.
> They aren't expensive. Less than twenty bucks for the pack if I remember right.


well when the check valve went, I just got tje Titan ones and they worked great. still on my 1st one.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

SeaMonster said:


> Pretty sure I know the answer to this question but this little tool looks like a fun toy. Cant wait till these little guys actually work
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=mUP5qx3Bf0A
> 
> I bought a pair of Ryobi drills about 14 years ago and they both still work! Even the batteries lasted about 12 years!!! so whatcha guys think?



Looks like the pro shot by graco. Never used it before this week and I was skepticle. So far it works great.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> hvlp


Gabe I am a big fan of Vista and have a lot of success with Pro-Tec and Carefree.

What do you find that sprayers easier through a HVLP Turbine.

My guess is CareFree.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

protec is better sprayed with it fast set up time, you can spray 2 light costs within min sometimes. Carefree is nice too, really depends on the surface. That pic of the screen door has primzall primer top coated with carefree. Did you check out my painting over powder coating video, that was all protec primer and top coat.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I just bought the ryobi. I don't expect too much from it but it looks ver well made with reversable removable tip gonna try it out tmrw


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

I ran into a guy who claimed to have 30 years of spray experience. 
He suggested FF 210 for front doors. I can get the tip and housing from Kelly Moore for $55. But I notices websites that sell this set up say it is for lacquer and stain?? Can FF 210 spray MorFlow+Latex Xtender? is 4" fan ideal for doors?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

SeaMonster said:


> I ran into a guy who claimed to have 30 years of spray experience.
> He suggested FF 210 for front doors. I can get the tip and housing from Kelly Moore for $55. But I notices websites that sell this set up say it is for lacquer and stain?? Can FF 210 spray MorFlow+Latex Xtender? is 4" fan ideal for doors?


Debateable. I have 30 yrs of spray experience too, and I think a 210 tip is a bit narrow for doors. 310 or 410


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

915, one pass.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> 915, one pass.


I'm big on 314 it can spray clears and paints


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

TJ Paint said:


> 915, one pass.


Doesn't that leave a texture?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Graco tips  Theres a reason they come in so many different sizes


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

http://tritechindustries.com/T93R-reversible-tip.php Another option.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

SeaMonster said:


> Doesn't that leave a texture?


yes, don't listen to me. Was a joke.


----------



## SeaMonster (Apr 13, 2009)

lol I guess I should have known that was a joke


----------



## ligboozer (Oct 13, 2009)

Woodland said:


> Debateable. I have 30 yrs of spray experience too, and I think a 210 tip is a bit narrow for doors. 310 or 410


 
Yup.


Too easy to get stripes, even with properly strained, thinned paint.

A FF 310 will lay down a nice finish.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

A 210 is fine for shooting narrow trim pack, Ballesters, or anything narrower than 4". Beyond that, highly impractical.


----------



## johnny949 (Apr 13, 2012)

I Just sprayed a couple front doors over the weekend with my some what new Titan 440i. I did a bit of prep work, sanding with 400 grit and a good cleaning. I used a FF 310 tip and am pleased with the result.


----------



## ExcelPaintingCo (Apr 16, 2011)

I used to spray MoorGlo on front doors. Now I have switched to Aura Satin, or semi. It's levels out, and retains color much better. Two light coats, one in the morning, second in the afternoon. Don't rush the second coat. Any tip from a 210-411 work fine, I prefer 311-411.


----------

